# Fillmore oak creek south Elk



## backstrapfever (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi my DAD drew out for the the Fillmore oak creek unit for elk. I was wondering if anybody knows anything about this unit or has hunted it. He is thinking about giving up the tag. we have heard mix things. Any info would help thank you.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Not only low bull numbers, but low elk numbers. The unit has been poorly managed and your odds of killing a decent bull are very low. Expect to see 2 to 4 year old bulls. Very rough country to hunt. Keep in mind that the DWR planned to turn this unit into a general bull area because of the negative response from hunters who drew bull tags. They already opened up the north end of the unit a few years ago, and that seemed to be the demise of the unit. I've hunted the unit multiple times and if your dad burned any number of points, he might be sorry.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I was down there hunting turkey this last week. We didn't see any elk but saw a lot of deer. I ran into a local farmer who was up hunting turkey. I asked him about the elk on the unit and he said they are all either on the far north end or the far south end, nothing in between. 

How many points did he have.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of the elk are either in the Wide Canyon area or down south around Cove Fort. Some hang out in the Church Hills.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

what about the late season hunt i heard that can be a descent hunt my wife drew the late season tag and she does not have to kill a huge bull i heard some of the elk come over from the pahvant on the south end if the winters are harsh enough anyone have any experiance with the late season hunt


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Many of the elk from the south end of the Pahvant unit do winter west of I-15. Hope for an early winter and you could score a nice bull out there. I live right near there, post up again when it's closer to her hunt and I'll help you out with some specific info.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks fishon for the info i really do appreciate that i will post when her hunt gets closer


----------

